# Hilton Hawaiian Village "Lagoon" questions



## letsgobobby (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi, I am staying as a guest rental at the Lagoon in May.

Is there wireless (or wired) internet in the guest rooms? Is there a charge?

Are there washers and dryers in the units? It is a 2 BR unit.

Are additional taxes charged the guest on arrival?

Anything else I should know? We have 2 adults, 2 kids, for 5 nights and we're looking forward to the stay.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 13, 2011)

letsgobobby said:


> Hi, I am staying as a guest rental at the Lagoon in May.
> 
> Is there wireless (or wired) internet in the guest rooms? Is there a charge?
> 
> ...



Hawaii assesses a lodging tax

In the Lagoon Tower, there are washers and dryers on each floor but not in the units. 

I don't remember about the internet set up. There are others here more familiar with the resort.


----------



## bastroum (Apr 13, 2011)

There is wireless in each unit at no charge.


----------



## DEROS (Apr 13, 2011)

Taxes are charged at check out.  It is a transient tax.

They should give you a code for the WiFi at check-in.  Its Free.

There is Dryer and Washer on each floor.

Places to see:
Hanauma Bay
Diamond Head
If you kids are younger, the zoo is nice
If you rent a car for a day, cruise around the whole island
Stop by the Dole Plantation
Stop at Halaiwa for shaved Ice (Matsumoto is Famous for this)
Watch some waves at North Shore


Hope this helps


----------



## brigechols (Apr 13, 2011)

letsgobobby said:


> Hi, I am staying as a guest rental at the Lagoon in May.
> 
> Is there wireless (or wired) internet in the guest rooms? Is there a charge?
> 
> ...



HHV puts on a fireworks show on Friday evening. 
If you need a place to hang out between checkout and departing for the airport, HHV provides a complimentary lounge, with shower facilities, in the Grand Waikikian tower.  
The flea market at Aloha Stadium is a great spot for purchasing souvenirs.
Beach toys for the kids are available at the same spot near the pool where you obtain beach towels.


----------



## letsgobobby (Apr 13, 2011)

glad to hear about the internet, my wife can do some work a few days and save her vacation.

I recall you really can't walk from HHV to anywhere on Kalakaua, right? It's too far? We will have a car, but parking on Waikiki is difficult.

We are quite familiar with Oahu, have been about 30 times since we have close family there. My favorite thing to do is rent a car and lazily drive around the island, stopping at Kailua, Waimea, Makapu, and Waimanalo to swim and board.


----------



## jestme (Apr 13, 2011)

Kalakaua is about a 10-15 minute walk, taking the beach and walking through the Sheraton or along Kalia to Beachwalk and up a block. Depending on your kids ages of course. We walk it often to get away from the restaurant prices at the HHV. You can actually get to it quicker by walking through the park behind the Hale Koa.


----------



## GTLINZ (Apr 19, 2011)

letsgobobby said:


> Hi, I am staying as a guest rental at the Lagoon in May.
> 
> Is there wireless (or wired) internet in the guest rooms? Is there a charge?
> 
> ...



If you have a car, it is $24 a day (I believe) and $30 for valet (we were there in Feb).  The internet was free.


----------



## letsgobobby (May 10, 2011)

jestme said:


> Kalakaua is about a 10-15 minute walk, taking the beach and walking through the Sheraton or along Kalia to Beachwalk and up a block. Depending on your kids ages of course. We walk it often to get away from the restaurant prices at the HHV. You can actually get to it quicker by walking through the park behind the Hale Koa.



I assume HHV does not offer a shuttle to Kalakaua Ave?

Would you eat breakfast in the restaurants at the resort? We usually just buy papayas and milk for cereal, I bring my own cereal and coffee, but we may go out once or twice.


----------



## linsj (May 10, 2011)

letsgobobby said:


> I assume HHV does not offer a shuttle to Kalakaua Ave?
> 
> Would you eat breakfast in the restaurants at the resort? We usually just buy papayas and milk for cereal, I bring my own cereal and coffee, but we may go out once or twice.



HHV doesn't have any shuttles.

Breakfast at the resort restaurants will cost you $20-25/person. There's a grocery store at Ala Moana Mall, which is within walking distance. If you buy too much to carry back, a taxi is about $10 with tip.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 10, 2011)

letsgobobby said:


> Would you eat breakfast in the restaurants at the resort? We usually just buy papayas and milk for cereal, I bring my own cereal and coffee, but we may go out once or twice.



Meals onsite @HHV in general are pricey. I would recommend the Wailana coffee shop on the corner for breakfast. 

We've been going to HHV since 2000 and we finally tried the coffee shop this year for breakfast. It's just a plain coffee shop with reasonable prices.
TIP: Go early to avoid the long lines waiting to get in. 

Wailana Coffee House - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiH-TqGFDds 



> Review from http://akueats.com/local-family-restaurants-page.asp
> _"Wailana Coffee House. 1860 Ala Moana Blvd. in Waikiki. 955-1764. Open 24 hours. Parking in lot on Ena Rd. or on street. Prices: $. Map. This comfortable, spacious dining institution sits right across the street from the Hilton Hawaiian Village and is a cheap alternative to the other more expensive restaurants in Waikiki, offering coffee-house-type meals, local grinds, and even some fancier fare like deep-fried scallops, prime rib, and crab legs. Breakfasts are popular here, with omelets, waffles, sweet bread French toast, and especially the all-you-can-eat pancakes for a quick fixer-upper, which can be ordered at any time of the day"_



More reviews
http://www.yelp.com/biz/wailana-coffee-house-honolulu
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...ailana_Coffee_House-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html

*TIP.... If you're looking for a fancy breakfast*, try the Sunday Brunch at  Orchids @ Halekulani. It's good buffet but pricey (approx $60pp but check for the latest prices) - http://www.halekulani.com/dining/orchids/
Reservations Required


----------



## alwysonvac (May 10, 2011)

Another grocery store option within walking distance is the Food Pantry. We discovered it last year during the tsunami. All of the ABC stores were closed in and around HHV. We saw a guy carrying water and he told us about the grocery store. We got our supplies there. It was a good size supermarket with everything.

Food Pantry Ltd
438 Hobron Ln
Ste 110
Honolulu, HI 96815
(808) 947-3763

http://www.yelp.com/biz/food-pantry-ltd-honolulu-3


----------



## HatTrick (May 10, 2011)

alwysonvac said:


> > Review from http://akueats.com/local-family-restaurants-page.asp
> > "Wailana Coffee House. 1860 Ala Moana Blvd. in Waikiki. 955-1764. Open 24 hours. Parking in lot on Ena Rd. or on street. Prices: $. Map. This comfortable, spacious dining institution sits right across the street from the Hilton Hawaiian Village and is a cheap alternative to the other more expensive restaurants in Waikiki, offering coffee-house-type meals, local grinds, and even some fancier fare like deep-fried scallops, prime rib, and crab legs. Breakfasts are popular here, with omelets, waffles, sweet bread French toast, and especially the all-you-can-eat pancakes for a *quick fixer-upper*, which can be ordered at any time of the day"



"quick fixer-upper"? Does that even make sense?


----------

